# 2012 CAAD10 Dura Ace



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

CANNONDALE CAAD10 1 DURA-ACE 6069 ALUMINUM 52CM ROAD BIKE
SPEED SAVE FULL CARBON FORK
SHIMANO ULTEGRA BRAKES W/DURA-ACE STI SHIFTERS 
FSA SL-K LIGHT HOLLOW CARBON 50/34 CRANKSET 170MM W/DURA-ACE DERAILLEUR 
SHIMANO ULTEGRA 12-25 10SP CASSETTE WITH DURA-ACE DERAILLEUR
SHIMANO RS80 700C WHEELSET W/SCHWALBE DURANO 700 X 23C TIRES 90%
CANNONDALE C2 UD CARBON SEATPOST W/ C2 BARS AND STEM
FIZIK ARIONE MANGANESE RAILS SADDLE
15.70 LBS AS PICTURED

Saw an add for this... is the claimed weight correct?

I was thinking of getting this Selling for 1600 vs 2013 Ultegra for 2400?


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

I would for sure get the 2012 for $1600 as long as its in good shape.


----------



## CannondaleRushSynapse (Jun 1, 2012)

sold for 1950, lost by 25


----------

